# New 6ft non-co2 planted tank



## elimmel (Mar 23, 2006)

hi folks

this is a low maintenance non-co2 planted setup done on 24th aug 2007
going through the usual crypt meltdown at the moment.
also considering adding co2 via pressurised cylinder with solenoid.... needed for such a setup?

for your review and feedback please, thanks :grin:

6x2x2.5ft ht with 4x1.5x1.5ft sump
eheim 1262 return pump
lights using 3x80W T5 HO (8 hrs)
36W coralife UV sterilizer
seachem onyx sand

ammonia: near 0
no3: 10ppm
po4: 1ppm
pH: 7.90
KH: 3 (kit might not be accurate for this)

plants list:

Blyxa japonica
Blyxa aubertii
Cryptocoryne lutea
Cryptocoryne lucen
Cryptocoryne walkeri
Cryptocoryne wendtii Tall Green
Echinodorus red rubin
Sagittaria subulata
Java fern
Java fern Narrow leaf
Java fern Tropica
Anubias barteri broad leaf
Anubias barteri nana
Cryptocoryne wendtii Green
Echinodorus ozelot Green
Echinodorus tenellus
Vallisneria spiralis
Java fern windelov

fishes: (to be added)

1 15inch crossback arowana
20+ cories
100 cardinals
1 bristlenose
2 kribs
20+ otos
10 SAEs
10 redline torpedos
6 discus (maybe)


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

ill probably be corrected but i think co2 would cost an arm and a leg with a sump due to gas off.but i think its a great looking tank i wish i had the cash to go that big and the guts to do it.
EDIT love the wood looks great in there:-D


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Great tank!  

But you're going to put an Arowana in with cardinals and other smaller fish  ! Won't it eat some/all of them?

I think Cassius is right about it gassing off, unless you could remove the trickle section and just have the water entering the first chamber with submerged media (like sponge for mechanical filtration)? Then there shouldn't be such a great loss of CO2. Looks like you've got plenty of biological media in there without it!


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Hehe,i think the Arowana will not like to make friends with cardinals,cories :heh: It'll make them a meal :heh:


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Agreed - Arowana probably not the best idea

You're probably toward the upper end of the NPT range of lighting - if you have algae issues, they may be confined to the upper portions of glass, DW etc. Also - w/ Kribs & that much tank, you're going to have lots and lots and lots of Krib fry to get rid of. I suspect that Discus, with the higher water temps, will increase your chances of having algae problems.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

what are those vents on the front of your stand for?


----------



## elimmel (Mar 23, 2006)

the aro was bought at 4inches and grew up amongst cardinals and a whole lot of smaller fishes in my old 6ft. the diet has always been grey prawns and superworms (Zoophobas mario). doesn't eat small fishes... well except for some male betta that took to wriggling their tails in the aro's face.

temps are ard 28-29C, so bad idea to have discus? figured at 240W (less than 1.5wpg) algae should be containable if biofiltration is adequate.

the vents are for ventilation to reduce heat and moisture in the cabinet.
another other plants i can add to the scape?


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

what are the vents for? well ventilation i guess 

nice tank looks good and i think aswell that you should narrow down your fish choices a bit
arowana + dsicus? dunno if thats a good idea


----------



## elimmel (Mar 23, 2006)

kept the aro with 8 wild adult discus (RSGs and heckels) previously. they got along rather well, just the occasional chasing during feeding time but no harm done. my dad took the wilds off me (##x$%#@$&) when he set up a 50G. after 6 mths, still miss my discus.


----------



## jARDINI (Sep 2, 2007)

i have a jardini arowana nd he is with 2 small 1/2'' albino corys nd all is fine. he eats krill, criskets, nd sumtines a pinkie


----------



## elimmel (Mar 23, 2006)

i have added more plants, mainly ferns and crypts.
after 1.5mths, i see sprinkle of bba on the wood. a little bit of bga on the gravel at the front glass.
should i cut to 2x80W?


----------



## leelee (Feb 9, 2007)

elimmel said:


> i have added more plants, mainly ferns and crypts.
> after 1.5mths, i see sprinkle of bba on the wood. a little bit of bga on the gravel at the front glass.
> should i cut to 2x80W?


I really like your tank. Your style is a lot like my own. You should be able to go 2wpg if you have fair amount of plants and algae eaters and ie; shrimp and ottos. co2 helps a little on keeping algae at bay. Not sure on that though. But on such a large tank, 225g, I would go all out and get pressurized co2 and controller!!


----------



## mrbman7 (Apr 16, 2007)

gonna be stellar! keep us up to date


----------

